# FS/FT: African Cichlids



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to trade for Discus or Clown Loaches.

Trio - Lamprologus Meleagris, (M F F) - $30 for the group *(NEW Price: $25)*









4 x Malawi Eyebiter, 2-2.5" - $30 for the group









Julidochromis marlieri, Group of 6, - $70 for the group









Tropheus Ikola Breeding Group, 8 of them, mostly 3-4" - $125 (For Sale ONLY)

PM me with phone number.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

they are not ocellatas they are meleagris


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the Top


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

any pictures of the discus?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need this Discus gone, $20 if pick up tonight. call me at 604-3767320


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

why are you selling these shell dwellers when I just traded with you not 3 weeks ago


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to shut down that tank. I have too many and I have no time.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the giraffe, looks great!!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

what size are the red ruby peacock?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

New Prices. 
Also have 18 new born 1.5 weeks old Ruby Red Peacocks for $15.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump Bump..


----------

